# Love Plakats!



## BAMAS (Jul 25, 2012)

I love Plakats, show pics of any type of Plakats you have, and plakats that you're tempting to breed. I personally love Plakat for its short round tail and aggressiveness. Would love to see plakat fries of your spawn also. Thanks


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This post thread go in the "Betta Pictures" category.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

*I agree, this thread should be moved to the pictures category.*

I LOVE PLAKATS, TOO.
They are hardy, aggressive-looking, and don't come with all the difficulties longfinned bettas have.

Here are some of my HMPK, I've got a few lines going at the moment.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

everyone's proably really sick of seeing Captain America, but here's our plackat:


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Here's my halfmoon plakat, and my plakat king


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

@Knitterly HE IS ADORABLE. Who could be sick of seeing that cute little guy? 

All of these planets are so pretty!!


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Teeney. He's pretty much what I had pictured in my head as perfect. I thought he was the opposite of what my husband wanted, but I guess i was wrong since it was my husband who said we couldn't leave Captain America at the Petsmart. LOL.

I still can't believe my luck at finding him there!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

oops, forgot one of my plakats! XD My newest one, a dragonscale


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I love that! He's handsome! I think dragonscale plakats are fantastic!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I LOVE Captain America <3!!!!!!!! Please spawn that beauty so I can have one of his spawn


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are a couple of my Plakats.

This is Komodo my green dragon HMPK.









This is his sister Kimono.








Here is one of the brothers who is for sale.








this is Aladdin, my first HMPK. I love his color!








and this little cutie is Chobani








Next are the pair of 5* Traditional Fighting PK that I will he spawning next Friday out of Crazy Dog Betta. FyI I do NOT fight Betta's.


----------



## BAMAS (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful plakats! I myself just bred a pair of Plakats, and they are about a week old. Will take pictures of parents and frys soon. I love all these plakats! Thank you all, seeing these plakats from everyone just makes me HAPPY. YEEE!!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

bought my first plakat today! ill try and get pics soon!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

I love these fish too!! Junior my HMPK is pictured


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple of old but nice shots of my male fancy HMPK 



















He hasn't really marbled at all since this was taken.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

*This is Dr. Reid! *

He was my birthday present from my friend and my first plakat..! lol. I picked him because he has more green color than other plakats in the section. One month later, he developed more blueish color and his personality too! If I go to the tank, Dr. Reid would dash and swim very fast just for food! He's a pretty boy haha! My birthday was last month... lol.

Anyone of you wondering why I named him the name of Dr. Reid.. umm. I watch criminal minds and I noticed Dr. Reid Spencer has similiar personality to my plakat. If I tap the glass or got too close, he would move his head away from me and would back off slowly. He's shy and easily terrified if got too close but he's quite intelligent. He would figure out where his food go or If I need to change his water.. he would go hide or stay away from the cup that I use it to catch him. I compared Dr. Reid to my plakat so I named him after the Dr. Reid in criminal minds lol. 
But now he changed his ways of being shy to happy/hyper and I kind got used to naming my dragonscale plakat Dr. Reid. But he knew what to do if I decide to clean his tank. 

Matthew Gray Gubler aka Spencer Reid or Dr. Reid lol. here's a photo of him If you don't know what he looks like lol.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't share any plakat pictures yet I haven't gotten a pair yet. I will post here when I do though.  Love everyones fish pictures. 

I just have to comment on the Dr. Spencer Reed fish.... I also named a chihuahua after Morgan on the show.  Criminal Minds is a good show. 

I named the chihuahua after Morgan because he is fearless, climbs everything, sneak attacks, and plays a lot. And he can be VERY serious and ticked off at times.  Plus he flirts with the ladies (other chihuahuas in the house.) Wouldn't have expected to stumble on your explanation on your fish name but thought I would share you're not the only one.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright, I'm convinced....
You've made me fall in love with Plakats :/
I guess next time I go to Petsmart it's right to the bettas again, this time for marble HMPKs....oh, gosh, you people get me ADDICTED!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Marble HMPKs are my favourite kind of betta. I love marbles and plakats are just so much less maintenance and fuss. 

I wish we had places like Petsmart and Petco here as you guys seem to get a lot of variety in bettas for a relatively low price.


----------



## Bettafarmowner (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree plakats are cool there good for showing breeding there super fast. The secret to plakat is that the smaller tail the faster


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh Em Gee! I almost forgot to post my purple dumbo HMPK! Sad of me  His name is Dino, he is big and slow lol. I feel like he is a dragon? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

kadenjames said:


>


nice!!!!


----------

